
Current qutebrowser roadmap and next crowdfunding - vortico
https://lists.schokokeks.org/pipermail/qutebrowser-announce/2019-October/000066.html
======
vortico
Qutebrowser ([https://qutebrowser.org/](https://qutebrowser.org/)) is a
keyboard-driven browser written by Florian Bruhin (aka The Compiler) similar
to dwb and Vimperator/Pentadactyl and based on the QtWebEngine.

~~~
The-Compiler
> Florian Bruhin (aka The Compiler)

Hi! :)

